# Annoying Adverts 2018



## twentythreedom (Jan 1, 2018)

Standby for an avalanche of ads for carpet sales and cheap holidays


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2018)

The Christmas vouchers saving scheme company Park has reared its ugly head already. "I know it's still a while until next Christmas..." Yes, 51 whole weeks, you cunts


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 1, 2018)

T & P said:


> The Christmas vouchers saving scheme company Park has reared its ugly head already. "I know it's still a while until next Christmas..." Yes, 51 whole weeks, you cunts


Oh yeah those capitalist pigs crop up every January  it's always park74. tv or park98. ie

Fuck them. They piss me off


----------



## gosub (Jan 2, 2018)

T & P said:


> The Christmas vouchers saving scheme company Park has reared its ugly head already. "I know it's still a while until next Christmas..." Yes, 51 whole weeks, you cunts


I can see why they do it but it completely ruins the get irrated by the first mention of Xmas game


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 2, 2018)

That fucking Huawei "I am what I do" creepy phone-obsessed bollocks. I am not my phone! (Posting from my phone.)


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2018)

I don’t get the Park thing - what is the benefit of it vs putting money into a savings account every week? Do you get better deals out of it for food etc? I know a couple of people who use it and like it but I don’t get it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> I don’t get the Park thing - what is the benefit of it vs putting money into a savings account every week? Do you get better deals out of it for food etc? I know a couple of people who use it and like it but I don’t get it.


I'm guessing it 'forces' people to commit to save for next Christmas gifts, rather than taking the money out a few months from now and spending it on something else if one finds oneself short of cash. I suspect there might be penalties involved for withdrawing the money early. In any case, you re paid in gift vouchers not cash.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2018)

T & P said:


> I'm guessing it 'forces' people to commit to save for next Christmas gifts, rather than taking the money out a few months from now and spending it on something else if one finds oneself short of cash. I suspect there might be penalties involved for withdrawing the money early. In any case, you re paid in gift vouchers not cash.



Yeah I’ve just looked on the website and they’re keen to push the point that you can’t be tempted to spend the savings if you’re with them. Wonder how they make their money - perhaps from the food and drink hampers.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 2, 2018)

The unrealistically happy-looking and unfeasibly prosperous-looking mother and child in that Park advert are what grate with me. festivaldeb felt the same even more -- and debt advice wortk is included in her Citizens Advice job.

People who *really do* have _serious_ debt and skintness issues are the people who'll feel most pressured into using Park and companies like them. Not people who look like they've never had an unpaid bill in their lives, such as the people on the advert -- or at least how the ad presents them ... 

Image vs reality don't match


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2018)

purenarcotic said:


> Yeah I’ve just looked on the website and they’re keen to push the point that you can’t be tempted to spend the savings if you’re with them. Wonder how they make their money - perhaps from the food and drink hampers.


Apart from reinvesting the cash they get from their customers, I would imagine they take a cut from the retailers (Argos, M&S, etc) they offer gift cards for.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 21, 2018)

The car one with old skool classic "Far Out" in it. Fuck off


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2018)

Ten years ago,several banks including Halifax got in trouble and had to be bailed out by the the tax payer after giving loans to people that couldn't pay them back....Halifax now advertises that it would give a cat that wants a dustbin a mortgage.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 22, 2018)

That one where the geeky kid says "what's a computer?" to the friendly inquisitive neighbour.

The kid knows damn well what "a computer" means and, by pretending not to know and not answering the polite enquiry, that kid is a dick. I hate that kid


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2018)

Usual crop of debt-prodding, guilt-tripping, love-sapping life insurance and funeral plan advertisements intensifying for the new year. (Oh yeah, it's 2018, hadn't noticed, must start saving for the cost of disposing of  my mortal remains )
They're all awful (and I know they're not exactly easy products to sell) but the one where dad & daughter stroll along a sunny shingle beach yapping about, more or less, "yeah well, shame that Mum died but at least she had a lovely funeral" has got to be The Official Worst.


----------



## gosub (Jan 22, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Usual crop of debt-prodding, guilt-tripping, love-sapping life insurance and funeral plan advertisements intensifying for the new year. (Oh yeah, it's 2018, hadn't noticed, must start saving for the cost of disposing of  my mortal remains )
> They're all awful (and I know they're not exactly easy products to sell) but the one where dad & daughter stroll along a sunny shingle beach yapping about, more or less, "yeah well, shame that Mum died but at least she had a lovely funeral" has got to be The Official Worst.


You're been watching Old people TV, don't blame you tellys been shit this year


----------



## peterkro (Jan 23, 2018)

The one with several means of transport one on top of the other being pulled by a guy with a rope.Several of the vehicles have steam coming out the front of them including a Volkswagen combi pickup which are well known for a)having the engine in the rear and b) being air-cooled.Cunts.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 28, 2018)

Shpock 

SHPOCK OFF YOU CUNT

The latest one, when the voiceover says "what are you waiting for?" like a shit actorrr cunt reading a shit script, badly.

Fuck off, and shove your capitalist "skimming off surplus value" app up your arse 

Surplus cunts


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2018)

That Apple advert where that girl doesn't know what a computer is.


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> That one where the geeky kid says "what's a computer?" to the friendly inquisitive neighbour.
> 
> The kid knows damn well what "a computer" means and, by pretending not to know and not answering the polite enquiry, that kid is a dick. I hate that kid


Ah.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> That Apple advert where that girl doesn't know what a computer is.


^^mentioned up there 

Eta ah I see you saw it


----------



## tommers (Jan 28, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> ^^mentioned up there


 Its really fucking annoying.

Get over yourselves "ooh aren't we groundbreaking? What's a computer? This is a lifestyle tool" wankers.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Shpock
> 
> SHPOCK OFF YOU CUNT
> 
> ...



Mr K is generally a laid back kind of guy, but the Shpock thing makes him rage like an injured silverback


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 29, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Mr K is generally a laid back kind of guy, but the Shpock thing makes him rage like an injured silverback


<solidarity fistbump to Mr K> 

I feel his fury


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 29, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Shpock
> 
> SHPOCK OFF YOU CUNT
> 
> ...


I just reread this post ￼

RIGHTEOUS INDIGNATION


----------



## ringo (Jan 31, 2018)

T & P said:


> The new Tui holiday adverts with the woman singing Ain’t Nobody are fucking shit and starting to piss me off no end



Quoting from last year's thread because it's reaching new levels of annoyance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 31, 2018)

Do people still see adverts?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 31, 2018)

Purple bricks. Every fucking one of them.


----------



## krink (Jan 31, 2018)

those two women singing about their tiny house. i wish it would collapse with them in it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2018)

krink said:


> those two women singing about their tiny house. i wish it would collapse with them in it.


The Crimbo Limbo song, which was the first time I saw these two, was actually rather good. They (appropriately) only showed the advert during the week between Xmas and NYE, so it didn't get repetitive and annoying either.


----------



## Borp (Feb 10, 2018)

Just grim


----------



## tommers (Feb 11, 2018)

Borp said:


> Just grim
> 
> View attachment 127166


Jesus. That is so fucking depressing.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 23, 2018)

"Our time, the dating site for young people over 50." 

They might as well say awwww, wookit the funny old people still wanting to have real people lives! Adorable!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 23, 2018)

fecking s*nt*nd*r bank adverts really get on my wick.
They are a shower of 5h!t - my best friends had a horrendous time with them a few years ago, and are still affected 'cos of their shitiness and failure to sort out their crap system.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 23, 2018)

Fuck them all in the ear with a knife


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 25, 2018)

StoneRoad said:


> fecking s*nt*nd*r bank adverts really get on my wick.
> They are a shower of 5h!t - my best friends had a horrendous time with them a few years ago, and are still affected 'cos of their shitiness and failure to sort out their crap system.



But all banks are shit


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 26, 2018)

That hipster hairdresser in the Head and Shoulders ad. Cunt


----------



## jusali (Feb 28, 2018)

Any credit check app.............Are you "good" enough to borrow money fuck right off. Seeing as that information is rightfully yours anyway, data mining cunts!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2018)

I thankfully missed these dodgy Poundland adverts 

Poundland's 'Elf Behaving Badly' advert is banned for being 'demeaning to women'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2018)

That AA advert with the baby girl singing Tina Turner in the back of the car with the freaky CGI’d face.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 9, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> That AA advert with the baby girl singing Tina Turner in the back of the car with the freaky CGI’d face.



It is creepy as hell. It's like David Lynch made a car advert. And it's also unnecessary because they only show really brief shots of her face - she's old enough to just say a couple of words that sort of fit the song and then they can edit it appropriately. So they actually chose to have her possessed by a demon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah that advert is crap and weird


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2018)

annoying Ikea one about beds using slow mo and that. Tagline should be'go to bed _like a boss_'


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2018)

What is this bollocks now.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 22, 2018)

Millennial Diet Coke Girl is getting right up my ageing curmudgeon nose. Fake Americanisms. Fake "because you're worth it" message. Fake tolerance. Fake inclusivity. The phrase "yurt it up". Just superlatively annoying. Evil at every level.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2018)

bimble said:


> View attachment 130681
> What is this bollocks now.


Posh hipsterism ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 26, 2018)

That pregnancy test one, instead of stripes it gives the result "written in words".

In case you can't count to two


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 3, 2018)

that one about : "Dad meet your in-house carer who plays the guitar"


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 17, 2018)

Beagle Street - fuck off


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 17, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Beagle Street - fuck off



I can't even remember what this product/service is, but I remember being very annoyed by the advert.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 17, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> I can't even remember what this product/service is, but I remember being very annoyed by the advert.


That's the spirit 

Life insurance for millenials by the look of it. The one with the unhinged woman insisting her partner doesn't shop around but goes straight to Beagle Street in a scary-eyed way particularly irks me.

All the 'over 50s life cover' ads get me steaming as well


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 17, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> All the 'over 50s life cover' ads get me steaming as well


Especially as an over-50 year old with no dependants - and don't get me started on funeral insurance - I will make sure my body goes to medical science so they can dispose of the remains however they choose and at their own expense.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2018)

Just spotted this really stupid advert. :-



I suppose they did actually get it scientifically checked in case anyone tries the experiment myself ?


----------



## T & P (Apr 30, 2018)

So not content with tainting The Flinstones, Top Cat and Scooby Doo with their deeply unfunny adverts, Halifax have now managed to digitalky nsert one of their people into The Wizard of Oz for yet another hilarious episode. Cringeworthy stuff.

Clearly all these ads must have been done with the full consent of the studios who own the copyright. Are the likes of Metro Goldwyn-Mayer that desperate for cash?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2018)

sacrilege


----------



## twentythreedom (May 9, 2018)

Zoopla ads on the radio make me want to stab ad execs. Hermit crabs ffs


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 19, 2018)

I'm here to say that at last,  in 2018, SpecialK has moved on from being about women loosing weight in a red dress to [still thin] real women being active and laughing.  Took some time


----------



## Grump (May 19, 2018)

The Trivago ads, particularly the fucking annoying Australian woman. Plus any ad where a baby talks like an adult, that is creepy paedophile stuff that should have the ad agency investigated by the nonce squad.


----------



## twentythreedom (May 21, 2018)

Likely Loans

The TV ad with a character called Barry with a speech impediment. Scene where they're discussing likelihood of getting loans, Barry goes "mmmmmff nnnnnngg" sort of thing, then one of the others says "yes, even you Barry" 

Like, "even though he's obviously disabled, thick or stupid we'll still lend him money"

Cunts


----------



## twentythreedom (May 23, 2018)

Postcode Lottery - seriously, you're doing my head in now 

#"Someone's knocking at the door ..."# etc 

I'll punch you in the fucking face*, mate 

*probably wouldn't tbf


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Likely Loans
> 
> The TV ad with a character called Barry with a speech impediment. Scene where they're discussing likelihood of getting loans, Barry goes "mmmmmff nnnnnngg" sort of thing, then one of the others says "yes, even you Barry"
> 
> ...


Actually I'd rather that with an Apr under 60 % rather than the really high Apr stuff.. For when you're clapped out cars fucked or your boilers fucked and someone wants you to have a mew one with their shit life expectancy (but that's a different rant)


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2018)

Bloke riding around South Central LA on a horse  he saved from the knackers yard. For reasons beyond my comprehension, it's an advert for Guinness.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 29, 2018)

Voley said:


> Bloke riding around South Central LA on a horse  he saved from the knackers yard. For reasons beyond my comprehension, it's an advert for Guinness.


you aren't allowed to advertise alcohol except with strict restrictions. This leads to a) the odd/surral advert. Don't think Guinness has managed a decent one since the 'He waits, and tick followed tock' etc one. Horses heads foaming in the cresting wave. B&W. It was, despite itself a decent advert.

or

you do the WKD route and engineer a situation that never happens so you can see lads enjoying a drink (while not being happy or attractive because of the WKD, you see. No its the _top fucking nandos bantz_ that these lads are enjoying. Deffo not getting pissed on shit PPS's that we had to rebrand in the 90s cos they were blatantly aimed at the under 16 market)


of these I prefer surreal but its not easy to pull off, and done wrong it just looks wank


----------



## bemused (May 29, 2018)

any advert that bypasses my ad blocker is annoying.


----------



## Voley (May 29, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> of these I prefer surreal but its not easy to pull off, and done wrong it just looks wank


Yeah I liked the surf one with Leftfield as the music. This one's shite.


----------



## nuffsaid (May 31, 2018)

The aftershave one with Johnny Depp driving into the desert in a muscle car and burying something - I thought that was an ad for a new film every time I saw it - 'oh, that looks good I'll watch tha....oh'


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (May 31, 2018)

The 'Everyday Amazing' Aldi adverts on local radio are really pissing me off.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 6, 2018)

Grump said:


> The Trivago ads, particularly the fucking annoying Australian woman


Annoying.. But I kind of fancy that woman 

The trivento wine adverts. Men with big faces saying something then laughing


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

Idaho said:


> The trivento wine adverts. Men with big faces saying something then laughing


Haven't seen them. Don't want to


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2018)

There's a terrible Guardian/Observer advert on acast which comes on before podcasts start, not sure if it's also on the radio or elsewhere on the web.

It's got a woman with a regional accent from Wigan/Bolton or thereabouts talking about how inspired you can be by reading their newspapers. I never knew the Observer could get me into poetry, or superfood samosas, or owt else, but apparently it can. 

The whole thing is done in that m&s food advert tone, but with some jazz drumming in the background (cause you know, Guardian readers are simply _inspired _by jazz), except by using an accent from the provinces, they show how ordinary people don't have to be thick as fuck. 

Suffice to say, it's as condascending as it gets and makes me want to put my foot right through the fucking pc every time it comes on. But then, I suppose the last laugh is on me, as I haven't bought the Guardian or Observer in over a decade. And am now even less likely to ever again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Am I wrong for actually *liking *this advert ?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 9, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> Am I wrong for actually *liking *this advert ?



Yes


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 9, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Yes



I just tried that in my local corner shop and the owner phoned the police.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I just tried that in my local corner shop and the owner phoned the police.


It's kinda sweet in principle but surely the mother knows the kid has no money. Then to top it all off the brat doesnt even say thanks for the unicorn back as change. I'd be having the chocolate back.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 9, 2018)

Calamity1971 said:


> It's kinda sweet in principle but surely the mother knows the kid has no money. Then to top it all off the brat doesnt even say thanks for the unicorn back as change. I'd be having the chocolate back.



Yeah, she's on the phone outside. Probably saying to her friend that little Katie's trying the mum's birthday trick again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

That Nationwide ad with the poet - the one about the metal workers - I find his delivery excruciating.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## donkyboy (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2018)

Fucking Shpock adverts won’t fuck off. Who’s paying for all this publicity? I don’t care I’m still never using your app.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 23, 2018)

The V.I.Poo. advert is similarly revolting



V.I.Poo just launched — it’s real but people are baffled by it


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

VIPoo is a regular on the thread. Bloody awful ad


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 26, 2018)

Voice of reason on sustainable, locally-sourced food or a load of old Brexit propaganda? You decide.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 26, 2018)

Patronising wank is what it is.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 26, 2018)

Not really annoying as such but more fucked up.

My dentist was trying to push some expensive toothpaste the other day and gave a couple of free samples.  Its gimmick seems to be that its black but its a super douper whitener because it has activated carbon or somesuch bollocks (Curaprox if you're bothered).  Anyway I went to their website to try and find out a little more and found this advertising gem:







You fucking what?  Which coked up marketing guru thought that a good idea and who on earth from the toothpaste company thought it a good idea? 

_Yeah, what about a scared looking blonde girl with a black guy who has his arm round her neck holding a toothbrush like a knife?  Great idea! _


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jul 26, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Not really annoying as such but more fucked up.
> 
> My dentist was trying to push some expensive toothpaste the other day and gave a couple of free samples.  Its gimmick seems to be that its black but its a super douper whitener because it has activated carbon or somesuch bollocks (Curaprox if you're bothered).  Anyway I went to their website to try and find out a little more and found this advertising gem:
> 
> ...



You couldn't make it up, could you?

Except some marketing twat did.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 26, 2018)

Voley said:


> Bloke riding around South Central LA on a horse  he saved from the knackers yard. For reasons beyond my comprehension, it's an advert for Guinness.



It seems to be borrowing from the video of Rudimental's 'Feel the love'.


----------



## Epona (Aug 4, 2018)

I sadly watch a lot of daytime TV and it's all death and incontinence.  I now find myself worrying about death approximately every 15 minutes, followed quickly by worrying about the fact that all these young women seem to be weeing themselves everywhere and are buying Tena pads rather than seeing their fucking GP as a first port of call.

Daytime tv advertising has normalised incontinence.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 6, 2018)

Fecking Smart Meter bullshit.


----------



## hot air baboon (Aug 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> Daytime tv advertising has normalised incontinence.



ironic as the main use of an advert break is to go for a piss


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 6, 2018)

Epona said:


> I sadly watch a lot of daytime TV and it's all death and incontinence.  I now find myself worrying about death approximately every 15 minutes, followed quickly by worrying about the fact that all these young women seem to be weeing themselves everywhere and are buying Tena pads rather than seeing their fucking GP as a first port of call.
> 
> Daytime tv advertising has normalised incontinence.


The one we're the woman is on a zip wire to get wed would be much better if she left a stream of piss behind her. Like, this is what could happen if ya don't buy tena.


----------



## gosub (Aug 7, 2018)

Just saw an advert for money lenders at 1291%  wtf


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2018)

"Everything was louder in the 80s" says Rita Ora...."the music, the looks and the lip colour"

Eh? The lip colour? Yeah those 3 things specifically.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 1, 2018)

That bloody John Lewis/Waitrose Bohemian Rhapsody fucking AAAAAAARGH MAKE IT STOP


----------



## hippogriff (Oct 2, 2018)

What sort of idiot thinks that this shit would actually encourage you to hire a car from Sixt. Especially considering that ime they are shit


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 22, 2018)

That fucking Lloyd's one with the horses on the beach fills me with unaccountable rage. 

It's just... arrgh, kill


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 22, 2018)

felixthecat said:


> That fucking Lloyd's one with the horses on the beach fills me with unaccountable rage.
> 
> It's just... arrgh, kill



Cuddly wuddly bank is here to help! Look we even have a person with Down's*, see how caring we are!


*Brilliant poster where I used to work "Calm down, it's only an extra chromasome"


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2018)

I can't find the more recent one I keep being shown on Youtube ...

I'm nudging 60 now and it's a constant mystery as to at what point I develop a liking for doyleys and sandwiches with the corners cut off ...


----------



## Epona (Nov 28, 2018)

This is going to be a load of sour grapes from me (I have admitted it and don't want to be given shit about it), but the Emilia Clarke perfume advert - yes she looks wonderful.  Apparently she can sing like a dream too - and I am not going to lie, I am sour about it. I can sing really well too, but I look like a red-faced granny, so I am never going to get any recognition for it.

It's a mix of I admire her
I fancy her
I hate her for being better looking and sounding better than me, and young still
But if I walked past her in the street and she said hi to me I would be stoked
- it's not necessarily a great way to sell perfume.
- I don't want a perfume that reminds me of someone so fucking perfect.

If a bloke bought me that perfume I would think he wanted her, not me.  She is perfect and is selling it to him to buy for me as runner up.  They are buying it cos they are thinking about her.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 28, 2018)

Epona said:


> If a bloke bought me that perfume I would think he wanted her, not me.  She is perfect and is selling it to him to buy for me as runner up.  They are buying it cos they are thinking about her.


I can only think of two scenarios where a bloke would give that perfume:

1 - when it was specifically requested
2 - when in confused desperation, said bloke randomly picked a perfume that seemed well known/not too naff.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 28, 2018)

I love this thread. My constant advert rage drives ms Idaho nuts


----------



## T & P (Nov 28, 2018)

Kind of a derail I guess, but could someone explain in a few words what’s so good about all those fucking funeral plans? I know that one has to commit for life and would lose the lot if the policy is cancelled, which sounds pretty shit to me. 

Perhaps if one is already in their 70s it might work out, but someone in their 60s or 50s surely sticking £30 or £40 a month in an ISA or savings account would accumulate enough funds to cover one’s funeral within a few years, and crucially the money is yours to do as you please otherwise.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 29, 2018)

T & P said:


> Kind of a derail I guess, but could someone explain in a few words what’s so good about all those fucking funeral plans? I know that one has to commit for life and would lose the lot if the policy is cancelled, which sounds pretty shit to me.
> 
> Perhaps if one is already in their 70s it might work out, but someone in their 60s or 50s surely sticking £30 or £40 a month in an ISA or savings account would accumulate enough funds to cover one’s funeral within a few years, and crucially the money is yours to do as you please otherwise.



The Co-Op ones aren't for life. You can either pay the whole cost upfront or pay it gradually over time on a sort of hire purchase basis (obviously you pay more overall if you pay it over time, say as with any HP payment plan). But the price you pay per month doesn't increase over time, like the actual costs of a funeral do, so that's the main advantage - it would work out at a way, way higher interest rate than an ISA because ISAs are about 1% and funeral costs increase by something like 20% annually. Also it means some of the arrangements are made and the payments for them sorted before you die, so your relatives don't have to deal with it. I'd get one if I could afford it.


----------



## Epona (Nov 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> Kind of a derail I guess, but could someone explain in a few words what’s so good about all those fucking funeral plans? I know that one has to commit for life and would lose the lot if the policy is cancelled, which sounds pretty shit to me.
> 
> Perhaps if one is already in their 70s it might work out, but someone in their 60s or 50s surely sticking £30 or £40 a month in an ISA or savings account would accumulate enough funds to cover one’s funeral within a few years, and crucially the money is yours to do as you please otherwise.



No just don't - stick a bit of cash in a bank account every month if you are worried about your kids having to pay for your funeral - that is usually a better deal than a funeral plan or over 50s life insurance type thing.  Daytime telly is full of horrors, if it isn't the shadow of imminent death and parsnips then it is incontinence pads.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 30, 2018)

For daytime TV is dark and full of terrors


----------



## ska invita (Dec 26, 2018)

Theres a Nescafe ad using the term "frothy coffee"  Owen Smith shouldve got a copyright on that, wouldve made it all worthwhile im sure


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2018)

Further to the hideous Stannah adverts ...

As I approach 60, I'm wondering if there will come a point when I'm magically going to want to live in a massive block with rooms full of armchairs ... albeit in a modern style ..


----------



## A380 (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> Kind of a derail I guess, but could someone explain in a few words what’s so good about all those fucking funeral plans? I know that one has to commit for life and would lose the lot if the policy is cancelled, which sounds pretty shit to me.
> 
> Perhaps if one is already in their 70s it might work out, but someone in their 60s or 50s surely sticking £30 or £40 a month in an ISA or savings account would accumulate enough funds to cover one’s funeral within a few years, and crucially the money is yours to do as you please otherwise.


You get a FREE Parker Pen !!!! Not just any pen but a PARKER pen!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 30, 2018)

Living alone as I do, life insurance and funeral plans are pointless.
What I probably ought to do eventually is wear some telemetry at all times - tied-in with other activity data and have it send an email when I snuff it ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 31, 2018)

Are you gonna bingo?

No, fuck off. And it's The Sun  *spits*


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 31, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Are you gonna bingo?
> 
> No, fuck off. And it's The Sun  *spits*


This one sends my daughter into a seething cursing rage.

Which of course makes me sing it a lot


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2019)

And another age-related one with people my age being embarassing - only marginally less weird than the Stannah adverts


----------

